# Laika 694 ?



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Has any member got a Laika 694. 2.4 deisel 6 berth 6 speed 2008 model.Just looking a one a present . any information would be great.

Aido


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

No laika owners on this forum?  

Aido


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we are Laika owners but its a 5 year old Ecovip 100i

Dont really know the newer models so didnt reply, wish you well in your hunt.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 Laika Ecovip 7.1G which we bought a few months ago. It is a very well built van and has had one owner from new. We are delighted with it and the build quality is just as good as the Rapido we had before. Our Neighbours have a 1999 Laika Ecovip 1R which they have had from new and are in the same frame of mind, they have not seen a different make of van that would make them change. We only changed our van because we wanted a larger washroom with a decent size shower, the garage part is a bonus.


----------



## pilchard (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi We have a Laika 696 on a 2.4 Ford Chassis but not sure what a 694 is.The 696 is just fab nothing rattles or falls off . The lighting is poor so £80 on Led Lamps has transformed that issue . I am in the middle of moving the oven to a better position which involves a bit of carpentry work and we are rearly impressed with how its been screwed together at the works . Spike


----------

